# [SOLVED] First gaming rig build



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, my goal is to build the best computer I can for gaming movies etc.
Basically something that can handle anything I throw at it. Iv been stuck with a compaq 5d10 for years and it finaly gave in and I always wanted to build my own with help of course my budget is around $3,000 
Thanks


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

Hi, and welcome to TSF :wave:

For starters, you'll be happy to know that you can build a _very capable_ gaming rig for half of what your stated budget is. That being said, let me direct you to our suggested builds thread compiled through the efforts of my teammate linderman:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

We try to keep this updated every few months. You may notice the absence of Intel's new Sandy Bridge architecture; reason being is that we still are not confident in the stability of this new hardware to date, and as such will not recommend these until they are more stable for the average builder.

Take a look at the aforementioned thread; the $1200 and $2000 Intel builds are where I imagine you'll find yourself wanting to be, both are powerful rigs and are not likely to let you down. If you'd like help modifying one of the builds, feel free to post with what your thoughts are and we will help you along the way!


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks the builds do look nice but I looked around newegg and found these parts which I think this is a pretty sold build and I really like but I'm not too sure about the compatibility or if I'm missing anything the mobo is xl atx and the lanboy can fit up to standard atx is that a problem?
Thanks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129093
2 of
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145472
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102021
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341046
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223108

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128472

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115079

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136181

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130590&Tpk=nvidia gtx 590


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

You're missing RAM. I think onboard audio in modern motherboards is sufficient, and would hope that a $500 motherboard had a good audio chipset that should negate the need for a dedicated card. I would prefer a top of the line Seasonic or Corsair PSU to power a rig like this.

That said, there is a bit of overkill in your build. I never recommend any single component that costs upwards of $500. I think a $300 motherboard is full of unnecessary fluff, so you can get an idea of what I think of a $500 motherboard, $500 GPU, and $1000 CPU.

I would rather have the $1200 build listed in the thread I linked earlier, and have $1800 to spend on a vacation or something.. It's your money, spend it how you wish. I can't speak on whether or not the mobo will fit in the case, but aside from that, everything looks to be compatible.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea it is a little over the top but I'v waited awhile to build my own rig and now that I have extra cash I'm planning to spend it on this, so now I will be able finaly play my starcraft game that I bought at the midnight release lol.
I'll drop the soundcard the one built in my mobo is very similar only difference is the front panel that it comes with and I don't think it's worth the extra $190
What RAM do you think I should get? I really have no ideai where to begin.
Thanks


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

You'll need a set of DDR3 Tri Channel RAM. I would look for 3x2GB for 6GB total, you won't use more than 3GB unless doing heavy photo / video editing or using specialized software the likes of CAD / CATIA / etc. Corsair // GSkill // Mushkin // OCZ are the brands I trust for performance RAM. Per Newegg's product listing, your motherboard natively supports DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800, of those, I'd go with 1333 or 1066 personally.

Also, don't forget that you'll need to purchase a copy of Windows.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll drop the soundcard the one built in my mobo is very similar only difference is the front panel that it comes with and I don't think it's worth the extra $190


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

Good choice.

It's always suggested that a new builder download and read through the motherboard manual while waiting for the parts to be delivered so that you're familiar with the board when it arrives.

When building, it's wise to do a Bench Test, that is, more or less to build your rig outside of the case to verify operability. It's helpful also to look for videos on YouTube for computer building, to get an idea of the process beforehand.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Is this ram ok? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356
And will this psu work with my rig?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139014
Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

That RAM is good.
The PSU is good but WAY overkill.
It would be helpful to post the description of the item with the link so we don't have to open all the links.
You can't go wrong with the hardware that we have listed in our suggested builds.
Spending more won't make the PC any better.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

The build that you guys have for $2k isn't bad but I don't mind spending a little more for something more personal like the case or video card I picked, but if you say the psu is overkill then what should i look for in a psu for my rig?
Thanks


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

Any of the following will do you well:

Corsair 850HX is an excellent unit.

Corsair 950TX if you want a little more power and don't care about modularity.

Corsair 1000HX if you want a little more power and modularity.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

So my build is 
Antec lanboy 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129093
2 hitachi 3tb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822145472
Asus geforce 580 gtx
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121429
Corsairhx 1000w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
75 in 1 internal card reader
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820223108
12gb g.skill ram 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356
G1 assassin mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128472
Intel core i7 990x 3.46ghz 6 core 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115079
Cooler master v8 cpu cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055
Bluray/dvd/cd burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136181
Ocz vertex 2 ssd 60gb (going to be main drive)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227550
And thats it Im really happy with the build is there anything else that I might need or that you recomend?
I got an hd monitor razer mouse and keyboard and windows 7ultimate.
Thanks


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

One thing that buggs me is I'm not sure if it s ok hanging the mobo sideways with the v8 cpu cooler attached to it it weighs almost 2lbs, is it going to damadge the mobo in anyway or cause problems?
Thanks


----------



## duanomo (Dec 30, 2010)

Jonnyquest said:


> One thing that buggs me is I'm not sure if it s ok hanging the mobo sideways with the v8 cpu cooler attached to it it weighs almost 2lbs, is it going to damadge the mobo in anyway or cause problems?
> Thanks


If you are spending so much on all this expensive, over-the-top hardware just because you can, why not get a Noctua NH-D14 or the Prilimatech cooler listed in the suggested 2k intel build?

Looks like you're not at all worried about value for your money, so might as well pay for one of the best CPU air coolers as well. The V8 is just okay.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: First gaming rig build*

Even though you do not seem to be concerned for value per dollar, 12GB of RAM is excessive and not useful. A 3X2GB set would be more than you will ever use.
WD Black Series Hdd's offer a 5 yr. warranty.


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually the v8 has alot more reviews and more rpm it's the same price too but this is also an option its half the price and has more rpm 900-2500rpm over all really good
Arctic cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4&cm_re=arctic_cooling-_-35-186-134-_-Product
My hd has 3tb it has 3 year warrenty only thing is that wd black has 64mb cache and is a more reliable brand and the 5y warrenty, the price is also $10 less
Wd black 2tb
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136792
Maybe ill get the arctic cooler and ill think about the wd black is it that much faster? Cause 6tb is huge and 4tb is just fine I doubt ill need more then that.
I also changed the mobo cause the G1 assassin is too big for case so instead I'm getting the G1.sniper $80 less and has same feats as the assassin only difference is it doesn't have 4 way sli not that I would ever need that
G1.snipper
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128471
Thanks


----------



## digitalcrack23 (Mar 21, 2011)

So I dropped the 3tb for something with more quality the wd black 2tb link is on top.
I'm going to keep the v8 cpu cooler.
And as for the ram I looked for a 3*2gb and found this
G.skill 6gb 3*2gb 1600 $125
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231352
So is it worth it get this one or 
G.skill 12gb 3*4gb 1333 $135
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231356
It's $10 less and has half the gb but it makes sense what you said about me not needing at that gb so I should might as well get my moneys worth.
Thanks


----------

